# Squating to or below parallel. Necessary?



## 4acesbro21 (Apr 24, 2014)

For the purpose of looking good and having a good core , is squatting deep better for u ?? I was told from a lecturer that it is basically unnecessary and u only need to o like 10 inch below waist height ? But the majority of stuff i read all encourage deep squat and ass to grass etc ?


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 24, 2014)

You go as deep as you feel comfortable with,
I've recently started doing ATG squats this year. .had 2get a kneew brace for my left knee, wideN my stance and lower the weights but im extremely comfortable with everything from posture to form so I continued to them.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 24, 2014)

It is not a true squat unless the acetabulum is below the top oft he patella. Ass to grass may be worse for you depending on some things. If you lack hamstring flexibility you'll lose lumbar extension trying to go ATG. So long as you break parallel you're fine.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2014)

4acesbro21 said:


> For the purpose of looking good and having a good core , is squatting deep better for u ?? I was told from a lecturer that it is basically unnecessary and u only need to o like 10 inch below waist height ? But the majority of stuff i read all encourage deep squat and ass to grass etc ?



Does said lecturer have 29 inch thighs?

just break parallel or else you are a phony.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 24, 2014)

4acesbro21 said:


> For the purpose of looking good and having a good core , is squatting deep better for u ?? I was told from a lecturer that it is basically unnecessary and u only need to o like 10 inch below waist height ? But the majority of stuff i read all encourage deep squat and ass to grass etc ?




I would have given the lecturer the same response Billy Madison got after he told everyone about the puppy that lost his way.

1/4 squats are about as cool as a wet fart in the middle of the dessert.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 24, 2014)

They shouldn't even be allowed to call it a squat unless it breaks parallel. They should be called something like " sissy set backs"


----------



## snake (Apr 24, 2014)

Run a test; do 1/4 squats on one day and full deep squats on another. See which one has you gimping for 2 days. I already know the answer but it will get the point across. Just be careful not to bounce the deep squats to avoid knee issues.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 24, 2014)

Stick with us 4aces, we will get you  there. You did the right thing coming to us with this ridiculous statement by that idiot! Good job, bro.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 24, 2014)

Here you go.  Watch this video.






I am not going into high bar vs low bar.  Just stick with high bar and do the hybrid depth.


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 24, 2014)

If u dont break parallel ir doin half reps.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 24, 2014)

Ass to the grass


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 24, 2014)

If you have to ask this I wouldn't feel comfortable telling you to go ass to grass. Olympic lifters train for years and they bottom out ass to grass.
For what you are looking for, break parallel. The "hybrid" squat dtown posted above.
I think if you tried ass to grass that your form would be off.
I break parallel. Some days I do go ass to grass. Like on a week where I deload the weight, I drop that ass low and explode out. But for any other squat day, like today actually, I break parallel.


----------



## guchie (Apr 24, 2014)

I can say that was funny as shit. That's a new one..


----------



## guchie (Apr 24, 2014)

DieYoungStrong, that reply was funny as shit . Going to put that one in the books.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> They shouldn't even be allowed to call it a squat unless it breaks parallel. They should be called something like " sissy set backs"



Knee bends


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 24, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> They shouldn't even be allowed to call it a squat unless it breaks parallel. They should be called something like " sissy set backs"



Tinkles....,,like a little girl.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh btw. ATG for me. I take my hack squats just as deep as well.   I can't stand seeing people doing partial reps, especially when they have a shit load of weight on.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 24, 2014)

If you want to look good and have a good core do front squats and some other leg accessory work.  

We can debate squats all day and have in about 50 threads on this board.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 24, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> If you want to look good and have a good core do front squats and some other leg accessory work.
> 
> We can debate squats all day and have in about 50 threads on this board.



1/4 depth front squats?? California Style or Racked like a man??


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 24, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> 1/4 depth front squats?? California Style or Racked like a man??



Fukk Calofornia style!


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 24, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> 1/4 depth front squats?? California Style or Racked like a man??



DYS do you even need to ask this question?  Rack that shit baby. All day.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 24, 2014)

The hell is California style? Break parallel... durrr... work on your mobility and get some squat shoes. Atg is where the gains at.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah wtf is California Style?  Y'all don't even want to go hating on the west coast.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> The hell is California style? Break parallel... durrr... work on your mobility and get some squat shoes. Atg is where the gains at.



California style is holding the bar with your arms crossed. He is talking front squat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> 1/4 depth front squats?? California Style or Racked like a man??



I don't have the wrist flexibility to do it. I use straps


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 24, 2014)

I go down until my ass hits my calves, pause for a second then go up.


----------



## Azog (Apr 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Does said lecturer have 29 inch thighs?
> 
> just break parallel or else you are a phony.



I have 29" thighs and they still look skinny.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> California style is holding the bar with your arms crossed. He is talking front squat.



This. You west coasters always coming up with crazy shit.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 25, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I go down until my ass hits my calves, pause for a second then go up.



Nice to meet you Mr Klokov.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2014)

Azog said:


> I have 29" thighs and they still look skinny.



That's cause you cut the first 12 inches off the tape


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 25, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nice to meet you Mr Klokov.



I've wanted to meet that mofo and train with him for the longest and just now I'm finding out he's on UG? Wtf lol



PillarofBalance said:


> That's cause you cut the first 12 inches off the tape



Hahaha. 

Zog, you look great regardless what the tape says. Keep doing what you're doing brother.


----------



## Jada (Apr 25, 2014)

I squat down which is pretty simple for me ... being 5'6


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 25, 2014)

Jada said:


> I squat down which is pretty simple for me ... being 5'6



I think I'm taller than you while at the bottom of a squat ....... But your hands are so soffffffft


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 25, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nice to meet you Mr Klokov.



I get horny just hearing u say that. Guy is my idol. 

And I've been doing pause squats for every squat since I started the cube. See how it pays off.


----------



## Azog (Apr 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's cause you cut the first 12 inches off the tape



I am gonna go stuff poptarts until they hit 32". Ahole hahaha.

What they don't tell you about when you want big legs is....those ****ers chafe. I can't even walk normal. Time to buy spanks I guess. No more free ballin' over here. I can't imagine how bad it would be if my nuts weren't in a NPP induced raisin state.


----------



## Azog (Apr 25, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Zog, you look great regardless what the tape says. Keep doing what you're doing brother.



Awww thanks Doc.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll never understand how dudes sporting pencil legs can quarter-ROM "squat" 4 plates right next to a guy with massive legs squatting 2 plates to the floor
*edit...* and not have that lightbulb go off in their head that *maybe* they're doin it wrong


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 25, 2014)

Azog said:


> I am gonna go stuff poptarts until they hit 32". Ahole hahaha.
> 
> What they don't tell you about when you want big legs is....those ****ers chafe. I can't even walk normal. Time to buy spanks I guess. No more free ballin' over here. I can't imagine how bad it would be if my nuts weren't in a NPP induced raisin state.






calvin kleins buddy. Or baby oil lol.

http://www.zappos.com/calvin-klein-underwear-x-cotton-boxer-brief-black?zlfid=191&ref=pd_sims_p_ab_1


----------



## amore169 (Apr 25, 2014)

The only problem about having big legs are finding a pair of jeans that fits properly, I have to buy a bigger size waist pant for them to fit. I usually wear Levi 569.


----------



## woodswise (Apr 25, 2014)

ATG baby, always go ATG.  If it hurts, work on flexibility and fixing your form.


----------



## whitelml (Apr 25, 2014)

I tried ATG for awhile but all I got were some right outer knee issues.    Maybe my form was off but range of motion felt good.   I now go AT LEAST parallel now with no issues.


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 25, 2014)

Why does this ATG debate still go on.  Listen, I will squat wide low bar to just below parallel on my really heavy lifts.  During warmups, say with 275-315 I will do some high bar ATG and maybe even pause in the hole for a few good seconds. Some days I will do front squats, some days box. 

If we want to continue this debate let's say maybe there are benefits to both style and maybe just maybe you should do both on occasion.  Does that sound reasonable?  

Last thing I want to know...to all the ATG proponents out there.  Tell me the BENEFITS of doing an ATG squat?  I would like to hear it. Because from a BB or hypertrophy standpoint it does not increase your TUT.  I will give you a hint it has to do with Olympic lifts.  

So that being said if you are not an olympic lifter WTF are you doing ATG squats for?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 25, 2014)

I do atg with a pause because they are more difficult which in turn should make my squat stronger when I max out in a few weeks.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 25, 2014)

k, this is about presses but can be for squats of course...

There is this guy that has to only be 4'5, had the press just stacked with plates...I was like yea right bet he wont even get close to his chest..then I realized how fuuking short his legs were and only had to go a few inches down to touch his chest.........lucky bastard


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 25, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I do atg with a pause because they are more difficult which in turn should make my squat stronger when I max out in a few weeks.



I did this last night, never really paused but it felt pretty damn good


----------



## SellingOutIsArt (Apr 25, 2014)

Jenner said:


> I did this last night, *never really paused but it felt pretty damn good*




Did this turn anyone else on..... :32 (20):


Personally I do below 90 degree but not ass to grass. I don't think there is nothing wrong with going to low on squats as long as you have control of the weight. Once quads are out of the picture hammies are in. Its a full leg workout can't go wrong unless you want to focus quads specifically or glutes, ect.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 9, 2015)

SellingOutIsArt said:


> Did this turn anyone else on..... :32 (20):
> 
> 
> Personally I do below 90 degree but not ass to grass. I don't think there is nothing wrong with going to low on squats as long as you have control of the weight. Once quads are out of the picture hammies are in. Its a full leg workout can't go wrong unless you want to focus quads specifically or glutes, ect.



At no point in time or space, besides on a silly machine designed to do so, do the hamstrings and quadricep muscles act independently of one another. One or the other may be working to a greater degree but the hammies are always in not just when the quads are out the picture.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 9, 2015)

Something tells me he's not going to reply


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 9, 2015)

Probably because it's an April of 14 post lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 9, 2015)

FML. I got punked by Admin 

10char


----------

